# amd64 + vanilla = porte usb non funzionano!!!

## lucapost

questo è il mio sistema:

```
lucapost@asus ~ $ uname -a

Linux asus 2.6.17.7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 7 20:54:07 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

ed inoltre dmesg mi da questo:

```
.

.

.

...

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:58:14 PDT 2006

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace: <ffffffff8024e2c0>{__report_bad_irq+48}

       <ffffffff8024e52c>{note_interrupt+524} <ffffffff8024db96>{__do_IRQ+214}

       <ffffffff8020cbf2>{do_IRQ+66} <ffffffff80207da0>{default_idle+0}

       <ffffffff8020a230>{ret_from_intr+0}

handlers:

[<ffffffff803a70a0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Disabling IRQ #7

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

warning: many lost ticks.

Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts

rip _spin_lock+0x1c/0x90
```

il notebook è un Asus A6T-AP002H.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## X-Drum

posta almeno l'output di:

```
lspci
```

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

 

provato a seguire il consiglio?

----------

## lucapost

scusate, ecco qualche informazione in più:

- il dmesg completo è questo:

```
asus ~ # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdc8 noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=792)

Linux version 2.6.17.7 (root@asus) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 7 20:54:07 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffce000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

On node 0 totalpages: 257217

  DMA zone: 2760 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254457 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: ASUS     Product ID:  APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc8 noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=792

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz WALL PIT GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 1607.337 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1027080k/1048320k available (2288k kernel code, 20736k reserved, 853k data, 180k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3219.08 BogoMIPS (lpj=1609540)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557207

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3221.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=1610978)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 476 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=194

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge #03 (-#04) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/0260] at 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dcf00000-dcffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dd000000-df6fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:01.0

  IO window: 0000e000-0000e0ff

  IO window: 0000e400-0000e4ff

  PREFETCH window: da000000-dbffffff

  MEM window: 50000000-51ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: df700000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: da000000-dbffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 6144k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8100000a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST9100824A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8 >

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 7, io mem 0xdcebfc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, io mem 0xdcebe000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.1, id: 0xa3a0b3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:17:31:e6:39:02, IRQ 11

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Linked

Link Speed:100Mbps

Duplex mode:Full-Duplex

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:11

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:58:14 PDT 2006

EXT3 FS on hdc8, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.17 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:573): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/11/2005, 3.100.64.0) loaded

ndiswrapper: using irq 11

wlan0: vendor: ''

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:17:31:3d:fb:7d using driver bcmwl5, 14E4:4318.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/hdc7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace: <ffffffff8024e2c0>{__report_bad_irq+48}

       <ffffffff8024e52c>{note_interrupt+524} <ffffffff8024db96>{__do_IRQ+214}

       <ffffffff8020cbf2>{do_IRQ+66} <ffffffff80207da0>{default_idle+0}

       <ffffffff8020a230>{ret_from_intr+0}

handlers:

[<ffffffff803a70a0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Disabling IRQ #7
```

-qui ho l'output di lspci:

```

asus ~ # /usr/sbin/lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

e qua lsusb:

```
]asus ~ # /usr/sbin/lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 174f:a311

```

ho provato ad inserire nella riga di boot il parametro irqpoll, ottenendo il risultato che l'avvio si blocca immagino al runlevel di boot, e dovrei mettermi a tradurre un bel pò di codice esadecimale.

Nel caso mi chiedeste questo output, mi piacerebbe sapere come ricavarlo dal successivo riavvio!

Luca

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> scusate, ecco qualche informazione in più:
> 
> - il dmesg completo è questo:
> 
> [code]asus ~ # dmesg
> ...

 

Quei tre parametri (noapic nolapic acpi=off) hanno un motivo particolare per essere così? hai provato a modificarli?

 *Quote:*   

> ho provato ad inserire nella riga di boot il parametro irqpoll, ottenendo il risultato che l'avvio si blocca immagino al runlevel di boot, e dovrei mettermi a tradurre un bel pò di codice esadecimale.
> 
> Nel caso mi chiedeste questo output, mi piacerebbe sapere come ricavarlo dal successivo riavvio!

 

In quel caso la dumpata esadecimale serve a poco (almeno per un utente normale). Gli ultimi messaggi "normali" invece sono piu utili (e devi ricorrere al vecchio sistema carta&penna)

----------

## lucapost

ho provato ad avviare il boot togliendo le varie opzioni, se tolgo noapic il notebook non si avvia.

Ho trovato qualcosa reinserendo al boot il parametro irqoll, verso la fine tra le varie righe di esadecimale ho letto e trascritto questa:

```

BUG: warning at drivers/char/vt.c:2834/do_unblank_screen()
```

Può essere d'aiuto? Quanto è grave?

----------

## devilheart

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quei tre parametri (noapic nolapic acpi=off) hanno un motivo particolare per essere così? hai provato a modificarli?

 il noapic l'ho messo io perché alcuni notebook asus hanno il bios buggato (e niente aggiornamenti)

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> questo è il mio sistema:
> 
> ```
> lucapost@asus ~ $ uname -a
> 
> ...

 

Questo non è un sistema. È un kernel. Kernel diversi funzionano?

Prima di sapere questo (magari ricompilando senza preempting) non comincerei a fare ipotesi sul sistema o sull'hardware.

----------

## lucapost

ho provato ad avviare le gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r8 e le gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 ma il risultato è lo stesso che si ottiene con i vanilla-sources-2.6.17.7

Uso i vanilla perchè X non funge con le gentoo-souces.

Sempre con i vanilla ho fatto una prova inserendo una penna usb, questo è il risultato:

```
.

.

....

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace: <ffffffff8024e2c0>{__report_bad_irq+48}

       <ffffffff8024e52c>{note_interrupt+524} <ffffffff8024db96>{__do_IRQ+214}

       <ffffffff8020cbf2>{do_IRQ+66} <ffffffff80207da0>{default_idle+0}

       <ffffffff8020a230>{ret_from_intr+0}

handlers:

[<ffffffff803a70a0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Disabling IRQ #7

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 4, error -110

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
```

Luca

ps: cosa vuol dire ricompilando senza preempting?

----------

## randomaze

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Quei tre parametri (noapic nolapic acpi=off) hanno un motivo particolare per essere così? hai provato a modificarli? il noapic l'ho messo io perché alcuni notebook asus hanno il bios buggato (e niente aggiornamenti)

 

beh intanto io farei la prova riabilitando acpi e apic oppure provando a selezionarli separatamente.

EDIT: Ok, ieri ero un pò cotto e non avevo letto che la prova la avevi già fatta

----------

## lucapost

ok, nulla di grave....

ripeto cmq che l'unico parametro indispensabile è noapic, altrimenti il boot si blocca.

Luca.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok, nulla di grave....
> 
> ripeto cmq che l'unico parametro indispensabile è noapic, altrimenti il boot si blocca.
> 
> Luca.

 

Bene, poi vedo che hai attivato il debug per USB (e quindi ti stampa l'impossibile).... ma a giudicare dalle linee il device viene riconosciuto. Sbaglio?

----------

## lucapost

Questa è la sezione attuale del .config riguardo il supporto usb:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Dopo molto debug, ho trovato il modulo che crea il messaggio HEX nel dmseg, 

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set
```

Questo dovrebbe essere il supporto alle porte USB 2.0.

Le periferiche con le quali verifico il funzionamento delle porte sono una chiavetta ed un mouse.

Sul Desktop monto la chiavetta con 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb -t vfat
```

e tutto funge correttamente.

Sul notebook quando inserisco la chiavetta, le ultime righe di dmesg sono:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

ready

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

provo a montare la chiavetta ed ottengo:

```
asus ~ # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1

asus ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/ -t vfat

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

e quando stacco la chiavetta dallo slot, dmesg risponde:

```
Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 8

```

tutto questo ricordo con il supporto EHCI disattivato nel kernel.

Help!

Luca

----------

## lucapost

ho appena aggiornato le gentoo-sources

```
asus ~ # uname -a

Linux asus 2.6.17-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Fri Aug 11 11:14:26 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

e X funziona correttamente.

EHCI da sempre lo stesso problema, probabilmente non è cambiato nulla a rigurdo.

Le periferiche che funzinavano con i vanilla funzionano  anche ora.

Con che kernel vado avanti per mettere a posto le porte usb prima di tutto?...e sopratutto come le metto a posto?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Luca

----------

## lucapost

NESSUNO MI AIUTA?...NON VI SIETE DIMENTICATI DI ME, VERO?

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> NESSUNO MI AIUTA?...NON VI SIETE DIMENTICATI DI ME, VERO?

 

Onestamente al momento la tua situazione non é per nulla chiara.

Le USB funzionano ma solo in 1.1?

Quei messaggi (che sembrano di debug, ma dalla configurazione postata il debug sembra disabilitato) compaiono ancora?

Il problema é solo sulla chiavetta o anche con il mouse?

Se riabiliti il 2.0 cosa succede? Per entrambe le periferiche?

Allora: consiglierei un riepilogo.

----------

## Fiery CroSS

Non credo che il problema sia delle USB, piuttosto prova ad abilitare l'opzione File System >> Native Language Support >> Codepage 437 e a ricompilare il kernel.

Leggendo questa riga del tuo dmesg

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8 
```

Mi sa che non necessiti del supporto EHCI ma di quello OHCI (che dovrebbe già essere abilitato).

Ciao e buona fortuna!

Andrea

----------

## lucapost

ho abilitato codepage 437 e ehci.

Questo e' il dmesg quando inserisco le periferiche:

```
...

...

...

Adding 1052216k swap on /dev/hdc7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052216k

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace: <IRQ> <ffffffff8024d330>{__report_bad_irq+48}

       <ffffffff8024d58f>{note_interrupt+511} <ffffffff8024cc14>{__do_IRQ+212}

       <ffffffff8020ca42>{do_IRQ+66} <ffffffff80207d80>{default_idle+0}

       <ffffffff8020a11c>{ret_from_intr+0} <EOI> <ffffffff80207dab>{default_idle+43}

       <ffffffff80207f78>{cpu_idle+104} <ffffffff80575c40>{start_secondary+1184}

handlers:

[<ffffffff803afe80>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60)

Disabling IRQ #7

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-2

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 6, error -110

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 7, error -110

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

asus ~ # ls /dev/sd*

ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
```

il mouse funge correttamente, il device per la penna usb non esiste nemmeno.

Nel caso in cui disabilito ehci nel kernel, ricompilo e riavvio ottengo questo:

```
usb 1-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

ready

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

asus ~ # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1
```

ed entrambe le periferiche fungono correttamente.

Ma allora, e' un bug del kernel per il modulo ehci_hcd? ma come faccio allora ad abilitare il supporto alle usb 2.0?

Luca.

----------

## Fiery CroSS

Non vedo dove sta il problema: non hai bisogno del modulo supporto EHCI ma di quello OHCI, le periferiche funzionano correttamente, riesci a montare la chiavetta usb.. insomma, hai risolto   :Very Happy: 

----------

